# Aachen Open 2009: Robin Blöhm and Erik Akkerdijk on German TV



## fw (Jan 21, 2009)

Stern TV, Günther Jauch, Wednesday, January 21 2009. Short documentation about Aachen Open 2009 and Robin and Erik live as guests in the studio.

http://rinnsal.oph.rwth-aachen.de/~fw/SternTV_210109_AachenOpen2009_Robin_Erik.avi (about 150M)

Enjoy!


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 21, 2009)

That was quick, thanks Flo! It was a nice appearance. Good german by Erik!
One bad thing: "Robin Blöhm, Deutscher Meister im Zauberwürfel"...They just can't seem to get it.


----------



## fw (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, I liked it too (except for the lame bedroom scene). Good explanation of BLD by Dennis! Thats my selfmade display where Dennis solves BLD, yeah! ;-)

Free entrance for Aachen Open 2010 for everybody who can tell the topic of the math lecture that day ;-)


----------



## coolmission (Jan 22, 2009)

Very quick  I really liked the show  watched it live as well.

Thanks for the upload Flo!

EDIT: Haha  The bedroom scene really was... weird


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 22, 2009)

It reminded me of the scene with Mondo in the bathtub. Don't know if many people know it!  Dennis explanation of BLD was quite precise and easy. Robin is also very good at explaining Cube related things in an easy way.


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 22, 2009)

I just had to laugh so hard when Günther Jauch asks Erik why he doesn't like feet solving:

Günther Jauch: "Why don't you like that? Does that have hygenical reasons?"
Erik: "It just looks silly."


----------



## Erik (Jan 22, 2009)

Entschuldigung für mein Deutsch am der erste frage  that sucked  
And I should glue my centre caps


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 22, 2009)

fw said:


> Free entrance for Aachen Open 2010 for everybody who can tell the topic of the math lecture that day ;-)



Sequences and series? 

(that blackboard at 1:14 clearly contains information about convergency)


----------



## coolmission (Jan 22, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> fw said:
> 
> 
> > Free entrance for Aachen Open 2010 for everybody who can tell the topic of the math lecture that day ;-)
> ...



It also said something about Wurzel- and Quotientenkriterium so I think you shouldn't be too far off


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 22, 2009)

it didn´t work. is it on youtube?


----------



## BinomDreher (Jan 22, 2009)

It was very entertaining and pleasant performance of you both 
I had to laugh a bit when Mr Jauch asked Erik to do a feet solve and Erik behaved in the way i expected he would (aka "being-a-little-annoyed"). I also dont understand why they never let you do any BLD or one handed on TV shows -_-


----------



## fw (Jan 22, 2009)

Kidstardust said:


> it didnt work


You need MPEG4/DivX video and MPEG3 audio codec (which most systems should have anyway). I am not going to upload it to youtube, but maybe somebody else will


----------



## Henrik (Jan 22, 2009)

Erik I love your center stickers  
DM 08 hehe


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the video. Just yesterday I didn't watch Stern TV, but your video is in very good quality, almost the same than live TV.


----------



## Benny (Jan 23, 2009)

Here I uploaded the video on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6BpN8q3QvQ

Robin said, there will be a competition in april in Gütersloh.
Is there a date ? because there is no anouncement on the WCA site 

i really want to be there


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 23, 2009)

It's not announced yet, but it should be the 18th and 19th of April. At least usually it is around that date.


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks benny for uploading it on youtube.


----------



## fw (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks for uploading, benny. but where is part 2?


----------



## guusrs (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool Schminkt Erik!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 24, 2009)

I liked the time that was put into this. Filming at several locations and the interviewer clearly was prepared.

I also liked how relaxed Erik and Robin were. Obviously not the first time they were on tv.

And those were pretty ok times on those bad cubes!


----------

